# Question on CCTV Cameras



## Carla Halter (Nov 11, 2014)

We are planning to upgrade our CCTV at home. Our provider mentioned about IP surveillance camera. I really do not know anything about this kind of CCTV although they confirmed that this is the current trend. Anyone who has the similar type of CCTV? Can you share your thoughts on this please?


----------



## Christi Thrussell (Nov 28, 2014)

Installation wise and learning curve standpoint concerns CCTV is simple to manipulate. However, IP surveillance cameras are quite expensive but they give superior image quality and remote accessibility.


----------

